# China vs Christianity



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldne ... egins.html

A week ago I read that within five years China would have the most Christians in the worlds, passing the United States and African nations. Reading the old testament that bothered me because when ever Israel strayed from God they were punished. Today Christianity is growing in China and dwindling in the United States. I think that leaves us in the position of ancient Israel. Maybe China will cut it's own throat before we fall apart completely.


----------

